# Nitire high



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

my nitIte has been high for almost a month while all of my other parameters such as ph, nitrAte & ammonia has been perfect. I have tried aquariumk salt, stress zyme & amquel, but after a month its STILL high!

high as in 5PPM high!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

are there any fishes in there??? something gotta be wrong with your filteration or your tanks overpopulated..........or maybe it's still cycling..........check your filteration first though see if it's working good enough for you tank


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

What size is your tank? what filter(s) are you runnning on it? How many fish? The fish could be overpopulated and creating too much watse for your filter to take care of. But i would say that your tank is not fully cycled yet if it hasnt been setup for a month. Are you vacing the gravel and doing water changes this could delay the cycle. I'd check your water for nitrates if there is not a slight presence og nitrate in your water then the cycle is not finished yet. I wpuld just wait it out a few more days you nitrite should drop to zero then a slight presence of nitrate will signal a completed cycle.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok, first off, iv just had the same problem, the nitrIte just dropped today, day 11! my nitrItes stayed high for 8 days, i put salt in stress coat, vitamins to help my fish and i found the thing that really helped me most was adding a 10" air stone and having my filter working full blast, nitrIte eating bacteria needs alot of oxygen in the water to multiply, so give it a go. keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Good info RBPNUT i have the same problem. Its been over 2 weeks and I have 2 big goldfish and 10 other fish. I also added bio spira. I have a fluval 303 and a penguin 330 and my ammonia has been 0 for a week but nitrites are sky high. I hooked up the fluval spray bar and maybe the O2 will help the cycle as it did yours. Thanks!!


----------

